# Το νήμα του σαράντα



## Palavra (Aug 5, 2013)

Όταν πρωτάκουσα την έκφραση *σαράντα χρόνια τούρκικα* θυμάμαι πως σκέφτηκα «μα τι μέτρο είναι το “τούρκικο”, πόσο πολύ δηλαδή κρατάει ένας χρόνος στην Τουρκία;» Μου φαινόταν πολύ μυστήριος αυτός ο προσδιορισμός.

Αργότερα, όταν άρχισα να μαθαίνω τουρκικά, ανακάλυψα πως όταν οι Τούρκοι θέλουν να πουν πως κάτι κρατάει πάρα πολύ, λένε απλώς _*kırk yıl*_, «σαράντα χρόνια» κι αυτό αρκεί. Αχά, ώστε αυτό ήταν!

Είναι λοιπόν πιθανό να πέρασε η έκφραση αυτή και στα ελληνικά μέσω των τουρκικών και να λέμε πως τα σαράντα χρόνια είναι «τούρκικα» για να πούμε κάτι αντίστοιχο του «σαράντα χρόνια, που λένε και οι Τούρκοι». Στα τουρκικά, εξάλλου, όταν ο αριθμός «σαράντα» χρησιμοποιείται σε συνδυασμό με χρονικό προσδιορισμό, δείχνει ότι κάτι γίνεται πολύ σπάνια (*kırk yılda bir*, «μια φορά στα σαράντα χρόνια») ή ότι κρατάει πάρα πολύ (*kırk saat*, «σαράντα ώρες»)

Γιατί ειδικά «σαράντα» όμως; 

Μια προσεκτική ματιά στις παραδόσεις τόσο της Ελλάδας όσο και της Τουρκίας δείχνει πως ο αριθμός αυτός έχει ιδιαίτερη σημασία και εμφανίζεται με μεγάλη συχνότητα. Η επικρατέστερη εξήγηση είναι πως συνδέεται με τα θρησκευτικά κείμενα (Αγία Γραφή, Κοράνι)· πράγματι, στην Παλαιά και στην Καινή Διαθήκη αλλά και στο Κοράνι ο αριθμός σαράντα συχνά περιγράφει μια περίοδο δοκιμασίας, προετοιμασίας ή και τιμωρίας, ή σηματοδοτεί μια αλλαγή. Ο Μωυσής έμεινε σαράντα μέρες και σαράντα νύχτες στο Όρος Σινά για να λάβει τις Δέκα Εντολές (_Έξοδος_ κδ' 18), οι Ισραηλίτες περιπλανήθηκαν στην έρημο σαράντα χρόνια προτού φτάσουν στη Γη της Χαναάν (_Έξοδος_ ιστ' 36), ο Προφήτης Μωάμεθ ήταν σαράντα χρονών όταν τον επισκέφτηκε ο Αρχάγγελος Γαβριήλ και του αποκάλυψε τον πρώτο στίχο από το Κοράνι, ο Ιησούς έμεινε στην έρημο σαράντα ημέρες μετά τη βάπτισή του αντιστεκόμενος στους πειρασμούς του Σατανά, ο Κατακλυσμός διάρκεσε σαράντα μέρες και σαράντα νύχτες (_Γένεσις_ ζ' 4) κ.ο.κ. 

Ο αριθμός σαράντα εμφανίζεται ωστόσο και σε άλλες περιπτώσεις, κυρίως σε σχέση με διαβατήριες τελετές. Τόσο στην Ελλάδα όσο και στην Τουρκία οι λαϊκές και θρησκευτικές παραδόσεις επιτάσσουν πως πρέπει να περάσουν σαράντα μέρες προτού τα νεογέννητα βρέφη και οι μητέρες τους βγουν από το σπίτι, περίοδος που συνοδεύεται από διάφορες δοξασίες ανάλογα με την περίπτωση και συνήθως το τέλος της σηματοδοτείται με μια τελετή. Στην Ελλάδα, για παράδειγμα, κάποιες φορές όταν «σαραντίσει» το βρέφος μεταφέρεται στην εκκλησία για να πάρει την ευχή του ιερέα. Σε κάποιες περιοχές της Τουρκίας, το βρέφος που σαραντίζει πρέπει να κάνει μπάνιο σε νερό μέσα στο οποίο κάποιος ενήλικας έχει πρώτα ρίξει ένα χρυσό ή ασημένιο φυλαχτό.

Το «σαράντισμα» ωστόσο δεν συνδέεται μόνο με τη γέννα, αλλά και με το θάνατο. Στους χριστιανορθόδοξους πληθυσμούς το σημαντικότερο, θα λέγαμε, μνημόσυνο μετά το θάνατο ενός προσώπου γίνεται στις σαράντα ημέρες από το θάνατό του, ενώ παρόμοια τελετή υπάρχει και στο Ισλάμ. 

Κάτι αντίστοιχο βρίσκουμε και στα έθιμα του γάμου: σε ορισμένες περιοχές της Ελλάδας και της Μικράς Ασίας θεωρείται γρουσουζιά για τους νεόνυμφους αν κάνουν ταξίδι σαράντα μέρες μετά το γάμο - απαγορεύεται επίσης να πηγαίνουν σε κηδείες.

Στη λαϊκή παράδοση, οι πιο πάνω τελετές συνδέονται και με δοξασίες που δεν σχετίζονται με την εκάστοτε επίσημη θρησκεία: το πνεύμα του νεκρού μένει στο σπίτι για σαράντα μέρες, το ασαράντιστο μωρό που βγαίνει από το σπίτι θα είναι φιλάσθενο κτλ. Ίσως αυτός να είναι και ο λόγος που ο αριθμός σαράντα έχει τόσο έντονη παρουσία σε λαϊκούς θρύλους και παραμύθια, αλλά και στα δημοτικά τραγούδια.

Σε λαϊκά παραμύθια και στις δύο χώρες, ο ήρωας αναγκάζεται συχνά _να περάσει από σαράντα κύματα _για να πετύχει αυτό που θέλει: άλλες φορές ταξιδεύει σαράντα μέρες για να βρει αυτό που θα τον βοηθήσει να νικήσει τους σαράντα δράκους και άλλες πάλι αναγκάζεται να ανοίξει σαράντα πόρτες, να βρει σαράντα κλειδιά, να περιδιαβεί σαράντα δωμάτια κλπ. Αν το παραμύθι έχει αίσιο τέλος και ο ήρωας παντρευτεί την ηρωίδα, ο γάμος τους κρατάει σαράντα μέρες και σαράντα νύχτες. 

Στα δημοτικά τραγούδια πάλι, βλέπουμε ότι ο αριθμός χρησιμοποιείται για να δηλώσει απροσδιόριστο και μάλλον μεγάλο πλήθος: _Σαράντα παλικάρια από τη Λεβαδιά/κίνησαν να πατήσουνε την Τροπολιτσά | Βασιλικός πλατύφυλλος με τα σαράντα φύλλα/σαράντα σ' αγαπήσανε και ’γώ πάλι σε πήρα | Δώδεκα χρόνια αρματολός / σαράντα χρόνια κλέφτης | Σαράντα να τα μοιραστούν / τα όμορφά σου κάλλη / όλες θα γίνουν όμορφες / κι όμορφη θα 'σαι πάλι_. 

Ο αριθμός σαράντα εξάλλου εμφανίζεται με τον ίδιο ρόλο και σε τοπωνύμια, όπως για παράδειγμα οι Σαράντα Εκκλησιές και ο Σαραντάπορος στα ελληνικά, οι Σαράντα Κορυφές (Kırktepe) και τα Σαράντα Δέντρα (Kırkağaç) στα τουρκικά. 

Έχει συνδεθεί λοιπόν η χρήση του αριθμού «σαράντα» στη θέση ενός πολύ μεγάλου και κάποιες φορές απροσδιόριστου αριθμού που χρησιμοποιείται κυρίως για να δείξει μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα - κάτι που φαίνεται και από τις παραφθορές της φράσης «σαράντα χρόνια τούρκικα»: κάποιες φορές είναι διακόσια, τριακόσια, μέχρι και χίλια. Από την άλλη, οι λαϊκές δεισιδαιμονίες που γυρίζουν κι αυτές γύρω από τον ίδιο αριθμό συνδέονται περισσότερο με τις περιόδους δοκιμασίας και προετοιμασίας που παρουσιάζονται σε θρησκευτικά κείμενα. 

Στα τουρκικά μάλιστα, ο αριθμός σαράντα θεωρείται κάποιες φορές ότι έχει μαγικές ιδιότητες. Πιστεύεται ας πούμε πως όταν επισκέπτεται κανείς ένα ιερό σημείο, μπορεί να κάνει μια ευχή, αλλά για να πιάσει πρέπει αυτός που την κάνει να την επαναλάβει σαράντα φορές ή να γυρίσει γύρω από το ιερό σημείο σαράντα φορές. Αλλού, λένε ότι για να βρέξει σε περιόδους ξηρασίας πρέπει να μαζέψεις σαράντα βότσαλα από ένα ξερό ποτάμι, να τα βάλεις σε ένα σακούλι και να βάλεις το σακούλι στο νερό. Αν βρέξει πολύ, πρέπει το σακούλι να βγει από το νερό και τότε η βροχή σταματά αμέσως.

Βέβαια, δεν ήταν ανάγκη να τα γράψω όλα αυτά, διότι είναι αυταπόδεικτο ότι ο αριθμός είναι μαγικός. Όπως είπε και ο Δόχτορας όταν του είπα ότι σκέφτομαι να γράψω κάτι για το σαράντα ώστε να γιορτάσω τη φλυαρία μου τις 10.000 χιλιάδες αναρτήσεις μου, μού είπε: _10.000 = 250 Χ 40!!!! Τυχαίο; Δεν νομίζω_.


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 5, 2013)

Ωραίο νήμα! 

Προσθέτω τον Αλή Μπαμπά και τους Σαράντα Κλέφτες... και τις Σαράντα Εκκλησιές της Θράκης http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%A3%CE%B1%CF%81%CE%AC%CE%BD%CF%84%CE%B1_%CE%95%CE%BA%CE%BA%CE%BB%CE%B7%CF%83%CE%B9%CE%AD%CF%82_%CE%98%CF%81%CE%AC%CE%BA%CE%B7%CF%82

Καθώς και τους Άγιους Σαράντα στη γειτονική Αλβανία. 

Μήπως έχει κάτι να κάνει και με το αλλοτινό προσδόκιμο ζωής; Θυμάμαι στις μεσαιωνικές βρετανικές ιστορίες ο σαραντάρης θεωρούνταν γέρος αλλά και σοφός και έμπειρος ταυτόχρονα. 

Ας περιμένουμε όμως και τον Σαραντά-κο να συνδράμει στο νήμα... :) 

Εν τω μεταξύ, δες και αυτό: http://www.ecclesia.org/truth/40.html

Και αυτό για πιο γενικά: http://lazyspleen.blogspot.gr/2012/05/40-interesting-things-about-number-40.html


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 5, 2013)

Ίσως ότι τα πιο εμβληματικά σαράντα χρόνια της νεότερης Ελλάδας να είναι αυτά στον Θούριο του Ρήγα από το Βελεστίνο:

_Καλύτερα μιας ώρας ελεύθερη ζωή/ παρά σαράντα χρόνια σκλαβιά και φυλακή_






(Ο Ξυλούρης το τραγουδάει «σαράντα χρόνους», όπως νόμιζα κι εγώ ότι είναι το σωστό...)


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2013)

Ah, fortytude. Fortyssimo! Fortyσε καλά τις μπαταρίες σου!


----------



## sarant (Aug 6, 2013)

Εντυπωσιάστηκα με τα 40 χρόνια τούρκικα, μπράβο!

Τι να προσθέσω, τόσα που είπε η Παλ, άλλος έχει τ' όνομα κι άλλος τη χάρη. Βρίσκω πάντως το "σαράντα πυρετός", που το λένε τα παιδιά (έξι και ξερός και σαράντα πυρετός, σε μια παραλλαγή). Βρίσκω και μια παροιμία, όταν είναι πολύ το φαΐ, "αυτό είναι για να φαν οι σαράντα δράκοι".
Είναι και τα σαράντα σταχτοκούλουρα, που λέει στη Φόνισσα. Και "σε περνάει από σαράντα σοκάκια", που το λένε (λέει) για ραδιούργο.
Βάλτε και τους σαράντα καρδιναλίους στη φράση "με ύφος Χ καρδιναλίων", όπου Χ = 10, 40, 1000.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 6, 2013)

Κατ' αρχάς, σας ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια :)

Κατά δεύτερον, μου έκανε εντύπωση πόσο υλικό βρήκα γι' αυτόν τον αριθμό, τόσο στα τουρκικά όσο και σε άλλες γλώσσες (με την ευγενική συνδρομή σεβαστών συλλεξιλόγων :))

Στα θρησκευτικά κείμενα και μόνο ο αριθμός επαναλαμβάνεται συνέχεια: έχουμε τις άγιες 40 Παρθενομάρτυρες, τους Άγιους Τεσσαράκοντα Μάρτυρες που έδωσαν το όνομά τους σε πολλά τοπωνύμια στην Ελλάδα και στην Τουρκία, καθώς και στους Άγιους Σαράντα της Αλβανίας που αναφέρει παραπάνω ο Άζι, έχουμε νηστεία που κρατάει σαράντα μέρες (Χριστούγεννα και Πάσχα) κτλ. Στα της Τουρκίας επίσης, ο αριθμός σαράντα εμφανίζεται συχνά, όχι μόνο σε σχέση με το επίσημο Ισλάμ αλλά και με μυστικιστικά τάγματα, αλλά και σε ένα σωρό καθημερινές εκφράσεις. Οι Τούρκοι ας πούμε για να πουν ότι κάποιος κωλυσιεργεί, λένε «έφερε νερό από σαράντα ποτάμια».

Αυτό που δεν έχω καταφέρει ακόμα να ανακαλύψω ωστόσο είναι το γιατί το σαράντα απέκτησε αυτήν την ιδιότητα εξαρχής (προετοιμασία, δοκιμασία, μακρύ και αόριστο διάστημα). Κοιτούσα να δω αν υπάρχουν αντιστοιχίες και για άλλους παρόμοιους αριθμούς, όπως το τρία ή το εφτά, αλλά δεν κατάφερα να βρω κάτι. Υπάρχουν αρκετές δημοσιεύσεις που παρατηρούν ή αναλύουν τη χρήση, αλλά είναι μυστήριο νομίζω το πώς δημιουργείται αυτή εξαρχής.


----------



## Earion (Aug 6, 2013)

Υπάρχει και Σαραντάπηχος, είτε ως όνομα κοινό, για να φανερώνει την ιδιότητα, είτε ως επώνυμο. (Οι αδιόρθωτοι αττικιστές Βυζαντινοί το μετέτρεπαν σε Τεσσαρακοντάπηχυς!)

Εμείς εδώ στη Λεξιλογία ακόμα θυμόμαστε όχι τα σαράντα παλικάρια από τη Λιβαδειά, αλλά τα τέσσερα παλικάρια από το Λίβερπουλ, από τα οποία μας χώριζαν σαράντα χρόνια τότε που γράφαμε το νήμα (Σαράντα χρόνια χωρίς τους Μπητλς).


----------



## bernardina (Aug 6, 2013)

Εξαιρετικό! :up:


----------



## JimAdams (Aug 6, 2013)

Φοβερό! 

Με αφορμή το 40 βέβαια, θυμήθηκα τα ...παρά ένα τεσσαράκοντα σκαλοπάτια (''39 steps'') του Χίτσκοκ, και φυσικά την φράση _παρά μια τεσσαράκοντα_, που στο βικιλεξικό δίνει τον εξής ορισμό

_Ο αριθμός των πληγών που προβλέπονταν από τον Ιουδαϊκό νόμο ως ποινή ήταν 40, καθώς το 40 ήταν ιερό νούμερο. Επειδή με το πέρασμα του χρόνου στις σωματικές τιμωρίες χρησιμοποιούνταν το φραγγέλιο, το οποίο είχε συνήθως 3 απολήξεις, -και το 13 ήταν επίσης ιερό νούμερο στον Ιουδαϊσμό-, δινόταν 13 χτυπήματα με το φραγγέλιο δηλαδή 13 επί 3 = 39 χτυπήματα, 40 πληγές πλην μίας. Σύμφωνα με μιαν άλλη ερμηνεία, δινόταν 13 χτυπήματα με το φραγγέλιο, ώστε οι πληγές να μην υπερβούν κατά λάθος τις 40 (13 * 3 = 39 δηλαδή 40 πληγές πλην μίας, ενώ 14 * 3 = 42)_

Σαράντα χρόνια φούρναρης ....


----------



## Palavra (Aug 6, 2013)

Έγραψα στο μουφονήμα την παροιμία _*ρίχνει ο τρελός μια πέτρα στο πηγάδι και σαράντα γνωστικοί δεν μπορούν να τη βγάλουν*_ και ήρθα να καταθέσω το τουρκικό αντίστοιχο: _*Bir deli kuyuya bir taş atmış, kırk akıllı çıkaramamış.*_ Αντιστοιχία σχεδόν ένα προς ένα (το τουρκικό λέει «Έριξε ο τρελός μια πέτρα στο πηγάδι και σαράντα γνωστικοί δεν κατάφεραν να τη βγάλουν») όπου και πάλι το σαράντα παίζει το ρόλο του «μεγάλου και απροσδιόριστου πλήθους». Στα ελληνικά κυκλοφορεί παραλλαγή και με χίλιους γνωστικούς.


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 6, 2013)

Με το παρά μία τεσσαράκοντα του Τζιμ Άνταμς θυμήθηκαν και τα 39 χτυπήματα με το μαστίγιο στον Ιησού Χριστό. Γιατί 39 και όχι 40 εφόσον το 40 έπαιζε τέτοιο ρόλο στα θρησκευτικά κείμενα;


----------



## Palavra (Aug 6, 2013)

Βλέπω πως δεν φαίνεται να αναφέρεται πουθενά στην Καινή Διαθήκη ότι ο Χριστός μαστιγώθηκε 39 φορές αν και πράγματι είναι διαδεδομένη αυτή η πληροφορία. Βρίσκω σε διάφορες πηγές ωστόσο ότι οι Ρωμαίοι μαστίγωναν, λέει, τους κρατούμενους 39 φορές για να μην κάνουν λάθος στο μέτρημα, επειδή 40 ήταν το όριο και δεν έπρεπε να το περάσουν - αλλά δεν βρήκα γιατί.


----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Γιατί 39 και όχι 40 εφόσον το 40 έπαιζε τέτοιο ρόλο στα θρησκευτικά κείμενα;


Μα το εξηγεί (κάπως βιαστικά) το κείμενο στο #9: για να μη γίνει λάθος και οι 40 γίνουν 41.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 6, 2013)

Εντωμεταξύ, μου κάνει εντύπωση που ενώ η εξήγηση είναι ίδια, σε διάφορα άρθρα που βρήκα αποδίδεται στους Ρωμαίους αυτή η τακτική και όχι στους Ιουδαίους.


----------



## cougr (Aug 6, 2013)

Έχουμε και τις φράσεις 
Forty winks
Life begins at forty


----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2013)

Ο Παύλος λέει στην Προς Κορινθίους Β΄ 11:24-29:

ὑπὸ Ἰουδαίων πεντάκις τεσσεράκοντα παρὰ μίαν ἔλαβον
http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=2+Corinthians+11:24-29&version=SBLGNT


----------



## bernardina (Aug 6, 2013)

Περί του ισχυρώς δαρέντος λέγομεν ότι : «έφαγε παρά μίαν τεσσαράκοντα».

Προς ερμηνείαν της φράσεως είπον, ότι οι Εβραίοι εμαστίγωνον τον τιμωρούμενον διά μαστιγίου, εξ ου απεκρέμαντο τρεις ιμάντες, επειδή δε ο αριθμός δεκατρία ήτο παρ’ αυτοίς ιερός, έδιδον δέκα και τρεις πληγάς, αίτινες, επί τρία πολλαπλασιαζόμεναι, έδιδον τον αριθμόν τριάκοντα και εννέα, ήτοι παρά μίαν τεσσαράκοντα.

Φαίνεται όμως ότι άλλη είναι η αρχή της φράσεως.

Ήδη ο αδελφός του Μ. Βασιλείου Γρηγόριος ο Νύσσης είπε : «τω Μωσαϊκώ νόμω αι τέσσαρες δεκάδες μέχρι και νυν αι νομικαί των πληγών παραμένουσι», κατά το Δευτερονόμιον[3] όντως τον ένοχον : «και αριθμώ τεσσαράκοντα μαστιγώσουσιν αυτόν, ου προσθήσουσι, εάν δε προσθής μαστιγώσαι υπέρ ταύτας τας πληγάς πλείους, ασχημονήσει ο αδελφός σου εναντίον σου», συγγραφεύς δε του ΙΒ΄ αιώνος, ομιλών περί της εισόδου των Ιουδαίων εις την Γην της Επαγγελίας το τεσσαρακοστόν έτος μετά την φυγήν, προσθέτει : «τύπος άρα και τούτο σαφής το μέχρι πληγών τεσσαράκοντα καταπαίεσθαί τινας, αφέσεως γαρ μετά ταύτα καιρός», εν ω έτερος, σύγχρονος του προηγουμένου, τον λόγον ποιούμενος περί τιμωρίας κληρικών, γράφει : «της ιερατικής παραλύσας αρχής και τεσσαράκοντα δους ράβδων πληγάς, αφώρισέ τε και εξώρισε», άλλος δε πάλιν σύγχρονος : «ει παντάκις τον η΄ μετρήσεις, ευρήσεις τον μ΄, ον ουχ υπερβαίνουσιν αι μάστιγες των αμαρτανόντων».

Του αριθμού τεσσαράκοντα όντος ιερού παρ’ Εβραίοις, έπρεπε, κατά την μαστίγωσιν, να δίδωνται τεσσαράκοντα πληγαί, ίνα μη δε ο μαστιγώνων, κατά λάθος, υπερβή τον νενομισμένον αριθμόν, έδιδε παρά μίαν τεσσαράκοντα.

Από εδώ.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 6, 2013)

Νίκελ, θα κάνω τη χαζή ερώτηση της δεκαετίας μάλλον, αλλά: για τον εαυτό του δε μιλάει εκεί;
Και ακόμα μία στο ίδιο ύφος (σόρι): έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο Χριστός μαστιγώθηκε από τον Πόντιο Πιλάτο (δεν εννοώ αυτοπροσώπως), δηλαδή τους Ρωμαίους, όχι από τους Ιουδαίους.


----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2013)

Ο Παύλος μιλάει για όσα τράβηξε αυτός επειδή κήρυσσε το λόγο του Ιησού. Για τον ίδιο τον Ιησού δεν λένε οι Ευαγγελιστές για τον αριθμό των χτυπημάτων. Νομίζω η πηγή μας είναι ο Άντριου Λόιντ Γουέμπερ...  Για το ιουδαϊκό έθιμο έχουμε το Δευτερονόμιο:
provided always that the number of lashes must not exceed forty
http://www.newadvent.org/bible/deu025.htm


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 6, 2013)

Προσπαθώ να βρω ποιο φυσικό ή ανθρωπικό μέτρο μπορεί να συνδέεται με το σαράντα έτσι ώστε να δίνει την αίσθηση μιας περιόδου που μοιάζει με αιωνιότητα. Πρέπει να είναι κάτι αρκετά παλιό, αφού το 40 παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο όχι μόνο σε όλες τις αβρααμικές, αλλά και σε άλλες παλιές μεσανατολικές θρησκείες. Το μόνο που έχω βρει είναι οι σαράντα εβδομάδες της διάρκειας της κανονικής κύησης στον άνθρωπο, από την τελευταία περίοδο μέχρι τη γέννα. Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο μπορεί να έχει σχέση βέβαια κάτι τέτοιο, αλλά υποθέτω ότι σε πρωτόγονες κοινωνίες θα ήταν ένα πάνω κάτω γνωστό μέτρο μιας ατέλειωτης χρονικής περιόδου...


----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2013)

Θα ήθελα κάποιος να βρει κατά πόσο η εβραϊκή λέξη για το 40 προέρχεται από περσική που σημαίνει «πολλοί».


----------



## bernardina (Aug 7, 2013)

nickel said:


> Θα ήθελα κάποιος να βρει κατά πόσο η εβραϊκή λέξη για το 40 προέρχεται από περσική που σημαίνει «πολλοί».



Eδώ πάντως δείχνει ότι (ως προερχόμενη από την εβραϊκή λέξη για το τέσσερα) είναι αβέβαιου ετύμου.


----------

